# Help! Business License...Rookie to biz.



## AlphaZetaBiz (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm new to the tshirt biz and want to get started. I have a business plan, but have some questions. Should I get a business license even though I'm starting with small quantities? Or should I make some products through a third party and see how it does first...then get a business license? Do I need a business license to start a website? I have a bunch of inquisitive questions like these...any answers, opinions, or resources would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I wrote this a few years ago: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t17054.html
It is worth checking out first. 

Basically your choices are to start as a hobby or to start as a real entity. If you start as a hobby then you just start with no real accounting for a profit motive. Once you start making more than a few hundred a year profit you would form a business and do all the right things to start up. Your other choice is the go through the start up motions. The simplest form is a Sole Proprietor and you would file a DBA with your county, put an add in the paper for a month with a fictitious name statement, get a business licensee from your city or county, get a sellers permit from your State and away you go.


----------



## AlphaZetaBiz (Mar 11, 2008)

Sounds simple. I think i'm just going to start as a hobby right now then. However, does that pose any problems as far as doing business with a wholesaler/manufacturer? Thanks!


----------



## cyclonearts (Jul 8, 2007)

If you start as a hobby, once you start selling enough clothes and develop enough of a customer base to even considered for wholesale you can then go ahead with the legal stuff.


----------

